# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Bánh cóng - Ẩm thực Sóc Trăng

## dungntn

Lại một món ăn của người Khmer ở Sóc Trăng. Bánh cóng - đặc sản Sóc Trăng  - hay còn có tên gọi khác là bánh cống, bánh sầy hoặc sài cá nại theo  tiếng Khmer. Bánh cóng ngày nay phổ biến ra rất nhiều tỉnh khác thuộc  miền Tây Nam bộ, đặc biệt là Cần Thơ.



 
_Bánh cóng  là một trong những món ăn tiêu biểu nhất, đáng thử nhất Sóc Trăng nói  riêng và miền Tây Nam Bộ nói chung


_  Bánh có vỏ làm từ bột gạo, bột đậu nành và trứng, còn nhân bánh là  thịt heo băm ướp gia vị và trộn với củ hành tím xắt nhỏ và một ít đậu  xanh hấp. Bánh cóng nhìn cực kì đẹp mắt và hấp dẫn.
  Từng chiếc vàng ruộm, lại nổi lên hình tôm đỏ. Ăn cùng với các loại  rau thơm, rau sống như húng lủi, quế, xà lách, cải xanh… chấm nước mắm  chua ngọt với gừng thái nhỏ, cải đỏ, cải trắng… khiến người ăn khó mà  ngán được.
  Hương vị đặc trưng đầy nét cuốn hút của bánh cóng làm bất cứ ai cũng  phải mê mẩn: béo mỡ, bùi đậu xanh, đậu nành, ngọt tôm, thơm thịt, đậm đà  gia vị lại còn man mát cay cay hăng hăng các loại rau.

Thật không thiên vị chút nào khi nói bánh cóng là một trong những loại bánh ngon nhất đất Việt.



(Theo eva)



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sóc Trăng click vào *du lịch Sóc Trăng* - *du lich Soc Trang*

----------


## dung89

Rất muốn thưởng thức một lần cho biết hehe

----------

